# How do you clean your PCBs? Help a noob out!



## andare (Feb 20, 2022)

My experience with cleaning flux residue off PCBs has been spotty.

I use IPA and a toothbrush.

If I do it right after populating the board it cleans up fine.
If I wait a couple of days (which is 99% of the time because I can never finish a board in one go) I end up spreading a sticky mess all over and several solder joints require reflowing.

How do you guys do it and what do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2022)

I use IPA & a toothbrush.  It's ok to clean the board more than once during the build.  If you don't use enough IPA, then you're just spreading the flux around.  I flood the board with IPA in a small pie tin before installing the pots.  After installing the pots, I spot clean any residual flux.  Don't let dirty IPA get into the pots.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 20, 2022)

If you don’t have a pie tin, you can make a little dish using tin foil.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2022)

It's Pie Month at Marie Callender's.  Go buy a pie tin for $10 and get a free pie!


----------



## peccary (Feb 20, 2022)

Using a Kim Wipe between the toothbrush and the board that's been soaked in iso helps pick up the flux as well.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 20, 2022)

peccary said:


> Using a Kim Wipe between the toothbrush and the board that's been soaked in iso helps pick up the flux as well.


I typically put a paper towel between the board and brush—do the wipes hold up well, or do they get shredded?


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 20, 2022)

I use the little alcohol wipes that are used to clean the skin before a shot. It usually takes me 2 of those to clean an average size pcb.


----------



## peccary (Feb 20, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> I typically put a paper towel between the board and brush—do the wipes hold up well, or do they get shredded?


They hold up better then you might think for how delicate they appear. I like them because there's no real fuzz or bits to gum anything up even when they do inevitably fall apart.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 20, 2022)

Just don’t use the wife’s toothbrush…they don’t like that.


----------



## RobinMallard (Feb 20, 2022)

How important is cleaning? I’ve seen opinions from absolutely necessary to not at all.

I’ve built a bunch with Kester 60/40 and never cleaned since the appearance doesn’t really bother me. I have always had the nagging wonder if I should go back and clean up the boards though.

Thanks!


----------



## Coda (Feb 20, 2022)

RobinMallard said:


> How important is cleaning? I’ve seen opinions from absolutely necessary to not at all.
> 
> I’ve built a bunch with Kester 60/40 and never cleaned since the appearance doesn’t really bother me. I have always had the nagging wonder if I should go back and clean up the boards though.
> 
> Thanks!



If you’re not using additional flux it may not seem as necessary. 

I use IPA (something hoppy, but with a nice malty finish) and a toothbrush (an orange one, for better tone). Sometimes a blast of CRC cuts through good, but then you have to clean the CRC residue off…


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 20, 2022)

Its like not washing your hands after dropping a duce, sure you can get away with it but you may or may not  have some problems down the road. and when we see you do it we think “that’s nasty”🤣


----------



## spi (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Barry (Feb 20, 2022)

I use electronic cleaner and a brush, currently the WD40 brand


----------



## Fishbonetabby (Feb 21, 2022)

90% IPA with a toothbrush then when I'm totally finished populating a board I run over it with QD cleaner and a toothbrush for that shiny, buffed looked.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 22, 2022)

I use MG Chemicals flux remover for PC board with a tooth brush and kim wipes. It is strong so I don't know if there is a down side on using this product but it seems to be working so far.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 22, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> I use MG Chemicals flux remover for PC board with a tooth brush and kim wipes. It is strong so I don't know if there is a down side on using this product but it seems to be working so far.


I have used this for years and it is awesome


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 22, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> I have used this for years and it is awesome


Certainly seams to get the flux out without any of the hard work. I obviously do out before installing the pots. So far it doesn't seam to damage anything on the component side where it might drip every now and then ... which I clean right away with kim wipes when it does.


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 22, 2022)

Has anyone tried the pen version? Ordered that today after reading this thread.


----------



## spi (Feb 22, 2022)

Does that flux cleaner have anything other than IPA in it?


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 22, 2022)

Flux Pen

It definitely does.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 22, 2022)

spi said:


> Does that flux cleaner have anything other than IPA in it?



data sheet: https://www.mgchemicals.com/downloads/tds/tds-4140-a.pdf

from the data sheet: 

4140 Flux Remover For PC Boards is a blend of ethyl alcohol, isopropanol and ethyl acetate packaged in a convenient aerosol can. It is an eco-friendly dry-cleaning solvent. It has a non-corrosive and non-conductive formulation with a moderate dry time.
Because it is safe for most plastics, seals, heat sinks and printed circuit board components, this flux cleaner spray is widely used in the electronics industry. It is great for removing rosin, non-rosin, no-clean fluxes, and ionic contamination.


----------



## szukalski (Feb 23, 2022)

If you're in Europe, then Kontakt Chemie LS is an option:






						Unbekannt Kontakt Chemie 30169 Chemie Kontakt LS 30169-DE Leiterplattenspuelung 500ml : Amazon.de: Küche, Haushalt & Wohnen
					

Unbekannt Kontakt Chemie 30169 Chemie Kontakt LS 30169-DE Leiterplattenspuelung 500ml : Amazon.de: Küche, Haushalt & Wohnen



					www.amazon.de


----------

